# Wife's 1st musky



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

My wife Kris caught her 1st yesterday at Milton. It was 45". She was afraid to hold it. So I held it for the pic.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

don't get much better than that for a "first"
she's now spoiled forever


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Outstanding! What did she catch in on? My wife wouldn't have held it either. She's afraid to hold a bass for a picture.
Brian


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice looking fish! Gratz to her!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

That muskie's got some BIGGGG teeth! Haha! Congrats!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice fish. That is awesome!!!

CG


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Thats a dandy !


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Big healthy fish. Great to see....


----------

